# superduty rear springs



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i want to beaf up the rear springs for towing but i dont want to screw up the ride. i dont like air bags i want to add a couple leafs to the main pak or even just 1 if that does the job or change the whole pack out! any ideas? thanks guys


----------



## ford6.9 (Aug 17, 2006)

Can I ask why you don't like airbags? I always thought I wouldn't like them on my F350 until I added a set this year, LOVE them. I just set them at 9o psi and no matter what the truck does always sits flat. I haul a 10k trailer daily with it.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i have used them on trucks before and then seem to only last a yr the bags rot im guessing from the salt


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Get the deaver mini leaf pack. It goes under the pack. You basically take out the bottom flat leaf. I didn't notice a change in ride.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

what are they rated for? where did u get them


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

I got them from CT Performance. They are the rear springs in the 2.5" Pure Performance kit (Deaver makes them for them). 

Not sure what they are rated for. Truck didn't sink much towing another f250 to the truck pulls.

It's cheaper to do the add a leaf, but they ride like ****. I know a few people who have them.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i would give the air bags another chance if thats the beat way to go


----------



## gtmustang00 (Feb 23, 2010)

Airbags are usually the best way to go.


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Morrissey snow removal;1525718 said:


> i would give the air bags another chance if thats the beat way to go


I would, I have Firestone ride-rites on one of my trucks. I don't think it's the salt messing them up simply because look at how many air ride trucks there are on the road (trailer trucks and so on). What I've found is that you have to leave some air in them at all times, not much but enough to keep them from squatting and wrinkling on themselves for a extended period of time.


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Do you have an F250 or F350 Superduty. The F-250 SD's have 2" rear blocks. The F-350's have 4" rear blocks. I put 4" F350 blocks (factory) in the rear of my F250 cause my dump bed is heavy. It only took about half hour. No change in ride quality either.
T.J.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

TJS;1525728 said:


> Do you have an F250 or F350 Superduty. The F-250 SD's have 2" rear blocks. The F-350's have 4" rear blocks. I put 4" F350 blocks (factory) in the rear of my F250 cause my dump bed is heavy. It only took about half hour. No change in ride quality either.
> T.J.


There are two types of factory 4in blocks. One set is taper and the other is not. I've done the same in the past with great results


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

I now do air bags for more comfort and higher weight loads


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

f250 super duty i dont want to lift it i just want to carry the trailer better and have no ride difference when empty


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

Morrissey snow removal;1525810 said:


> f250 super duty i dont want to lift it i just want to carry the trailer better and have no ride difference when empty


I'd say air bags are the route you should go then. When your empty take some air out of the bags and it's stock ride, when your loaded air them back up and be on your way.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

u have the firestones? how long have u had them


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Mine are 3years old, on 2nd truck too


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i think i am leaning towards them now


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

Morrissey snow removal;1525810 said:


> f250 super duty i dont want to lift it i just want to carry the trailer better and have no ride difference when empty


Say buy full set of F350 I have a F250 and I replace them with F350 Ride nice it kinda jack rear end up but when haul a load it levels out
If I remember it raised the truck rear 3-4 inches
The F250 are thinner then the F350 and the curl is different


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i all ready have 350 springs in the rear and extra leaf in the front


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

and i did not notice any difference with the 350 spprings


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

I've had mine for 4 or 5 years now in the wifes ecsb f-250, and I have a set in the shop for my srw 350. Regularly haul my large g/n livestock trailers and I love them. No issues yet, but like I said you just have to leave enough air in them to keep the bags expanded so they don't crack.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

i bet thats y they cracked i am going to put some in when we get a snow storm and i can make some money they are only about 300 for the kit i think


----------



## abbottfarm (Dec 27, 2010)

The basic kit, (no on board compressor or anything of that nature) which I have is like 290 bucks most places.


----------



## WilliamOak (Feb 11, 2008)

Most airbags you are also supposed to completely deflate them when the truck goes on a lift for work etc.. Something to ponder if you're gonna be putting them on a ford especially  lol jk jk.


----------



## Morrissey snow removal (Sep 30, 2006)

whats a lift? i work on my back lol


----------

